# WRITE TO THE PRESIDENT ON JAN 20th, 2010



## POTUS (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are going to write a letter to the President of the United States of America on January 20th, 2010 to tell him you want Marijuana legalized for all users if it and to allow the growing of a personal use amount, then VOTE YES.

If for some reason you won't be writing a letter, then vote no.

If you click on the number of people in each yes or no vote, you'll see the member names of who voted.


----------



## rasta (Feb 12, 2009)

lady rasta will write it i will sign it,(sorry i have not been around) ,,,,,,,,,,,,,p,l,r


----------



## nikimadritista (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm not an American... Don't live in the US... Never been there... 
Somehow I feel that if MJ gets legalized in the US many European countries might follow. My home country Bulgaria is being Americanized so fast that I think anything the US does will be welcome where I come from... It will be good to follow the US on something positive for once...
I have some mates who live in the US.. I'll try and get them to send a letter to that new thief in charge! 

Nice thread POTUS! 
I'll stay subscribed to this one


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 20, 2009)

I will write a letter but the funny thing is I dont know where to send it. In my letter I will say That this prohibition is crazy as so many benefit from mj. I mean I have read how certain strains help with migraines and other pains. I have had a headache before and aspirin did not help but mj did. They really need to out law peanut butter!LOL!!!


----------



## POTUS (Feb 21, 2009)

The letter doesn't need to be formal or in a business format. It needs only to contain a clear statement that you think marijuana should be legal for people who wish to use it and that growing it for your own personal use should also be allowed. As long as those two ideas are clear in it, then that will make it clear.

As for the address of the White House...

The White House
1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC 20500


Mr. President,

I am a citizen of the United States of America, of voting age, and I wish to make my opinion clear to you about the laws in our country concerning marijuana usage.

I firmly believe that marijuana should be legal to use and governed by the same laws that concern alcohol consumption.

I also believe that a private citizen should be able to grow their own marijuana in an amount sufficient to supply them with enough for their own personal use.

Please, Mr. President, enough of our county's resources have been wasted on the futile effort to control the use of this harmless plant. Enough of our citizens have suffered legal action as a result of using this plant.

Please use your Executive Powers to stop the senseless persecution of the citizens who choose to use this plant for both medical relief of pain and suffering as well as a method of mild, relaxing, recreational enjoyment.

If commercial production were to be allowed, controlled and taxed for sale to the public in the same manner as alcohol, the revenue produced from the jobs created and the profits from it's legal and taxed sale would also help our country revive from this recession.

Thank you for your attention to this needless waste of the taxpayers money, the Governments resources and billions of dollars that could be better used in other venues.

********

*DO NOT SEND ANYTHING BELOW THIS LINE.*

You have said nothing about using or growing marijuana yourself. You have not implicated yourself as a user or grower. This is important.

Please hand print this clearly. Take your time and make it very legible and easy to read. This is also important.


Thank you all,

StoneyBud


----------



## crizzo357 (Feb 22, 2009)

I cant believe there is only 72 votes!!!


----------



## rosskemp (Feb 25, 2009)

word up!


----------



## Ca$hed (Feb 28, 2009)

I personally feel it's my duty as a smoker to support our cause, so I will be.


----------



## guitarded (Mar 1, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> I will write a letter but the funny thing is I dont know where to send it. In my letter I will say That this prohibition is crazy as so many benefit from mj. I mean I have read how certain strains help with migraines and other pains. I have had a headache before and aspirin did not help but mj did. They really need to out law peanut butter!LOL!!!


 
It shonuff helps with my chronic pain (spinal disc fusion w/ hardware) :bong:


----------



## POTUS (Mar 1, 2009)

guitarded said:
			
		

> It shonuff helps with my chronic pain (spinal disc fusion w/ hardware)


Here's what you can write and where to send it: To the President of the United States of America


----------



## itsa me Mario! (Mar 1, 2009)

Dear Mr. President,

Lead the nation by example. If you have smoked bud, then we by all means should have that right.

Every American is created equal, every chance to get high is not.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 2, 2009)

Right on!!! 

My letter is ready.

GREAT idea POTUS


----------



## POTUS (Mar 3, 2009)

GoNAVY said:
			
		

> Right on!!!
> 
> My letter is ready.
> 
> GREAT idea POTUS


Tell 5 to tell 5 to tell 5... we have almost a year.


----------



## GoNAVY (Mar 3, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Tell 5 to tell 5 to tell 5... we have almost a year.



Done. :aok:

I sent out an e-mail to my buds right after that last post.  :cool2:


----------



## POTUS (Mar 12, 2009)

I can think of several reasons I've thought over sending this letter and thinking maybe it wasn't a good idea for me before I ever posted the idea.

I run/own a pretty large business. It employees a lot of people. Most of these people would drop a big one in their drawers if they knew I smoked weed.

I've thought about "What if Obama gets pissed and tells the FBI to investigate "every one of them". If my involvement was recognised in my areas of work, it could ruin me.

That alone almost made me stop.

At that point, only the person who it will affect has any real say in how they think on that.

I said "Screw it" I have enough money. I'm an old bastard, as I've been told recently, and there is a chance that my employees might mostly not care.

I've thought about retiring at 80, but I think I'd get bored. My letter will be sent at high noon, January 20th, 2010. That's when my mail is picked up by the person taking it to the main post office.

I also thought about my family. I have another great-great coming soon.

Hell, if one of my little ones were to be abused by someone making fun of her/him because of what I did, it would ruin me.

Then I thought as I always have; "I'll speak to them as one person to another and explain the entire situation to them." It's always worked so far, so why would it matter then?

January 20th, 2010, my letter to President Obama is on it's way. I doubt my letter will ever even be looked at by the President, but I think it's subject matter will be counted and relayed to him as a running total.

For those who have chosen to never do this, I understand that each of us has their own reasons for doing what we do. I respect yours.

Peace


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

I now have ten letter ready to mail! By different people of corse.We put forever stamps on them to keep from paying to PO its raise in postage. Even if the Pres. does not read the letters he will hear about them. 

If ayeone has PRESS connections should ask them to"Ask the Pres., If he received our letters?"

If Marijuana Users vote together, Who could defeat us? or our choice for laws?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 12, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> I now have ten letter ready to mail! By different people of corse.We put forever stamps on them to keep from paying to PO its raise in postage. Even if the Pres. does not read the letters he will hear about them.
> 
> If ayeone has PRESS connections should ask them to"Ask the Pres., If he received our letters?"
> 
> If Marijuana Users vote together, Who could defeat us? or our choice for laws?


I gotta tell you man, you've twisted my mind. I'll never be the same. Wouldn't it be cool to actually hear Obama's thoughts...prolly scare the chicz outta most of us...imagine what he hears now... lions and tigers and bearssssss


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 12, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> I gotta tell you man, you've twisted my mind. I'll never be the same.


 
I hear that a lot. If you spend a couple of day around me, the minimun stay at the "nut house" is six months. Any longer means you will be my follower forever.EVIL:rofl: :rofl: 

Most smokers of herb, say they will do something, then smoke a doobie and forget about it. I pray that does not happen to this letter sending plan.

I have told my friend to write the letter and I will pay postage, and see it gets mailed. I am trying for 100 letters as that is the number of stamp in the rool i bought.


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 17, 2009)

I think this is a good concept.  However I do wonder if other groups should be encouraged to join.  I would think that the Norml org would have a larger politically motivated group then this board does (no offense to anyone intended).

Personally my greatest fear of the letter, would be that I only know of this site participating and as fellow growers that we may be fish in a barrel.  However if we had a bigger barrel or more fish then I would feel a lot better about the odds.


----------



## POTUS (Mar 17, 2009)

TentFarmer said:
			
		

> I think this is a good concept. However I do wonder if other groups should be encouraged to join. I would think that the Norml org would have a larger politically motivated group then this board does (no offense to anyone intended).
> 
> Personally my greatest fear of the letter, would be that I only know of this site participating and as fellow growers that we may be fish in a barrel. However if we had a bigger barrel or more fish then I would feel a lot better about the odds.


Thanks man, after you've spread the word of it to other places, let us know where you've sent it. Your letter to Norml is a great idea. Have you sent it yet?


----------



## Muddy Paws (Mar 17, 2009)

You can go online to hxtp://www.whitehouse.gov/contact/  and use an online form to write the Pres. and push our cause.

 Potus, why Jan 20th...did I miss another Stoner holiday?


----------



## POTUS (Mar 17, 2009)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> You can go online to hxtp://www.whitehouse.gov/contact/ and use an online form to write the Pres. and push our cause.
> 
> Potus, why Jan 20th...did I miss another Stoner holiday?


You're missing part of the reason this is set up the way it is.

Please, read the entire thread. Writing on some other day or by using the web will make this as pointless as every other attempt has been.

Jan 20th is the one year anniversary of the President taking office. By doing this on this day, it's a symbolic gesture.

Using a hard copy, actual piece of paper with a stamp on it, routed through the postal system is another part of the effort.

It's explained in the thread.

Please, join us in this effort.


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 17, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> Thanks man, after you've spread the word of it to other places, let us know where you've sent it. Your letter to Norml is a great idea. Have you sent it yet?



I've seen their booths at concerts that I've been to but have never done anything with the organization.  While I have no problems with writing a letter to the organization, it seems to be comprised of many smaller branches at the local level.  

Therefore I encourage everyone to write their local chapter to try and gain support.  My letter is in a rough rough draft stage.  Believe it or not I'm often guilty of being overly cautious of how I use my words.  When I get it polished I'll put a copy up here for my copy and paste friends out there.

TF


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2009)

106 people.

Times 5

530

those 530 each tell 5 people...

2,650 like minded people are now aware.

times 5

13,250

It's getting interesting.

times 5

66,250

In only 6 generations of this effort, 331 thousand people will be directly involved.

If it goes only 10 generations, 200 million people can admit that they've been high on weed.

Pass it on...


----------



## blondeboy (Mar 22, 2009)

President Obama had a a poll on his web sight of the things that his administration should address. The poll would become an executive list of things he would do in his adminstration.  It had a list of things ppl could vote on and one of top things was to end the marijuana prohibition. Needless to say I voted on that topic.


----------



## viper1951 (Mar 28, 2009)

yes this really Helps my Dysfunctional family get along , A lot Better :Viper1951


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Apr 1, 2009)

I want to write a few letters. The same letter to my congressmen, and representative. I might send one to the governor, if I wanna go all out. I'll probably  send one to the white house, too. As part of the effort.


----------



## Dr. GreenBrain (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I'll make up some fliers and ask some of my favorite dispensaries to post them. Maybe we could make a basic website that would give more information.


----------



## city (Apr 1, 2009)

i think another thing we can do is write a generic letter and with the adress and do a chain mail starting in december for people to add what they want to it. mail it out ask them to print it after they have added what they want to add.and mail it in on that date.. its a way to get alot out there.. 
yes it genereic. but we could get more people involved that may be in support but quiet about the issue


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 5, 2009)

**** im in


----------



## kindkt (Apr 8, 2009)

I know it will take time to get the kind of support we would need to make a difference but it couldnt hurt if we all sent some letters on 4/20/2009 just to pull a date off the top of my head lol. I believe we could easily get a couple thousand letters sent as an initial warning shot and that would really send a message as far as the number of people activlly supporting this effort when they receive hundreds of thousands of letters after january 20th. what do you think lets stream this date accross all our networks and explain this 2 or more step process and the loyalty needed to get results


----------



## blondeboy (Apr 11, 2009)

kalikisu said:
			
		

> I will write a letter but the funny thing is I dont know where to send it. In my letter I will say That this prohibition is crazy as so many benefit from mj. I mean I have read how certain strains help with migraines and other pains. I have had a headache before and aspirin did not help but mj did. They really need to out law peanut butter!LOL!!!


I know it by heart.  In my former life, it was my address prior of getting assassinated.  Ha! Ha!

1600 Pennsylvania Avenue NW
Washington, DC.  20500


----------



## Salamander (May 1, 2009)

Yeah I believe that the government should be put back in the people. If decriminalizing MJ is what we want that is what we should get. There is more points to legalize it, than there is to keep it illegal.  It absolutlly makes no sense. My letter is being written right now.
GREAT IDEA!! I love it.


----------



## bulzeye (Sep 16, 2009)

I probably wont send a letter. im forgetfull.


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 16, 2009)

bulzeye said:
			
		

> I probably wont send a letter. im forgetfull.


Why not write it now and pin it on your wall to mail later?

Don't put it off! Write it now! Stamp the letter and tack it up where you can't miss it.


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 21, 2009)

I say start the mass mailing now. Can you see the 15 tons of mail piling up there all of it screaming *WEED NOW*


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine's still in rough draft form.
There is a site that gives tips on how to properly write a letter to the president. I was looking at it the other day.
We'll get ours out and 1 to a new governor.


Gb


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 27, 2009)

GeezerBudd said:
			
		

> Here's the site I was looking at:
> 
> hxxp://www.ehow.com/how_4561907_of-united-states-of-america.html
> 
> The 20th falls on Wednesday. Members on west coast would want to mail it on the week before.Gb


 
You just don't understand what it is that I'm trying to do. Please read the entire thread and stop trying to change what I've set up.

*NO THE WEST COAST SENDS ON THE 20TH ALSO. EVERYONE DOES. THAT'S THE ENTIRE POINT.*


----------



## GeezerBudd (Sep 27, 2009)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> You just don't understand what it is that I'm trying to do. Please read the entire thread and stop trying to change what I've set up.
> 
> *NO THE WEST COAST SENDS ON THE 20TH ALSO. EVERYONE DOES. THAT'S THE ENTIRE POINT.*


 

Sorry, I was'nt trying to change anything.
Iv'e written plenty of letters but never sent them-oh well I'd better work on it.

Gb


----------



## Resa (Oct 10, 2009)

i will work on that. thanks for the pre written letter, i wouldn't know what to write


----------



## Resa (Oct 10, 2009)

i just realized nobody has written in here in almost a month..........DON'T TELL ME EVERYONE SMOKED AFTER WRITING THIS THREAD AND FORGOT?!?


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 15, 2009)

Forgot what?

ahhh- the letter.

Nope I have'nt. I'm just waiting for 01-20-10 to mail it.

Later.
Gb


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Oct 15, 2009)

Resa said:
			
		

> i just realized nobody has written in here in almost a month..........DON'T TELL ME EVERYONE SMOKED AFTER WRITING THIS THREAD AND FORGOT?!?



This thread is more of just a poll.  The true discussion thread can be found in the link in my signature.  Believe me when I tell you, the movement has not been forgotten and is still going strong.  Tell your friends, tell them to tell their friends.  Tell them to write the letter, buy a stamp, and give it to you to mail.  That way you know they won't forget.  If we truly want to see this make an impact, we all need to take ownership of this and stay vigilant.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Oct 15, 2009)

Resa said:
			
		

> i just realized nobody has written in here in almost a month..........DON'T TELL ME EVERYONE SMOKED AFTER WRITING THIS THREAD AND FORGOT?!?


 
Ohhhh- I would NEVER tell you that. Would you think, in your mind of minds, that ANY person who has ever indulged; even if only once, in the graces of the earth's good flower and enjoyed its rapturious , sensual effects, it's mind-numbing aphrodisiac effects...would just forget???????????????????

Would you think that every guy who went to a Van Halen concert and temporarily lost his hearing for a week woukd....just..........forget???????


Would you think that those who produce the good flower in total secrecy in avoidance of persecution by the tyrranical and backazzwards actions of those supposedly in power....................would just forget???????????????????



NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gb


----------



## FUM (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll write Mr.Pres.  OREGON MEDICAL MARIJUANA card holders all need to step up with everyone else in this action.


----------



## Thomas420 (Oct 23, 2009)

"I personally feel it's my duty as a smoker to support our cause, so I will be.":yeahthat: great idea mabye we will see some change in my life time. Great idea.


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Nov 17, 2009)

I will also be sending my letter to the pres. on the 20th!!! Also ill  spread the word to my fellow smokers!!!


----------



## 2Wicked (Nov 20, 2009)

yea i'm totally gonna write Obama on the 20th to demand full legalization of cannabis for both the medical purposes and the recreational purposes 'cause its getting extremely retarded that our government wastes so much money on trying to ban a substance that benefits us as medical patents and as the average hard working american who likes to blaze after a long and stressful day at work.:bong: :smoke1: :48:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

POTUS said:
			
		

> The letter doesn't need to be formal or in a business format. It needs only to contain a clear statement that you think marijuana should be legal for people who wish to use it and that growing it for your own personal use should also be allowed. As long as those two ideas are clear in it, then that will make it clear.
> 
> As for the address of the White House...
> 
> ...



I would probally include tobacco. "Alcohol and tobacco consumption" That's 2 harmful substances far worst then marijuana that is legal.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 29, 2009)

blondeboy said:
			
		

> President Obama had a a poll on his web sight of the things that his administration should address. The poll would become an executive list of things he would do in his adminstration.  It had a list of things ppl could vote on and one of top things was to end the marijuana prohibition. Needless to say I voted on that topic.



You got a hxxp://(LINK) for this? If it is still active.


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 9, 2009)

2Wicked said:
			
		

> yea i'm totally gonna write Obama on the 20th to demand full legalization of cannabis for both the medical purposes and the recreational purposes 'cause its getting extremely retarded that our government wastes so much money on trying to ban a substance that benefits us as medical patents and as the average hard working american who likes to blaze after a long and stressful day at work.:bong: :smoke1: :48:


 

:yeahthat:


----------



## BlueNose (Dec 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> You got a hxxp://(LINK) for this? If it is still active.




I believe it was on the change.gov website that Obama had before switching to whitehouse.gov


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2009)

They still had the polls up but they were deactivated. Thanks


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I dropped mine in the box-It is my first letter ever to a President-and it won't be my last.

Another one on 4-20-10

Gb


----------

